# New 2015 Dodge HELLCAT...707 H.P. for $59,990!



## Vigilante

Damn, I had a 1961 409 Impala, that was THE SHITS back in '61 340 H.P but this Dodge is just INSANE, besides being "A LOOKER"

 Dodge isn't just bringing a new Challenger into the muscle-car segment for 2015, it's calling the shots in a segment that commands bragging rights.

Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat  starting U.S. MSRP of $59,995
- Most powerful muscle car ever
- Most powerful Challenger ever
- Most affordable +700 horsepower car in America
- Most horsepower-per-dollar in America
- Dodge's most powerful V-8 ever
- Unprecedented and best-in-class 707 horsepower
- Unprecedented and best-in-class 650 lb.-ft. of torque
- World's first application of TorqueFlite "8HP90" ultra-high performance eight-speed transmission
- New class-exclusive standard 7-inch multi-view cluster with "tic-toc-tach" gauges
- New class-exclusive available 8.4-inch Uconnect touchscreen


----------



## Politico

Wow a 2014 Challenger outran a 71'. Yeah it's fast. But I will take the old one any day of the week. They can't turn that one off with the push of a button.


----------



## pismoe

nice car , I always liked MOPAR best , then Ford then Chebby  . One of my favorites was [I think] the 63 Plymouth Belvedere with pushbutton transmission and 440 [think] . It was a Grandmas car , a big boat but with some wide tires , nice wheels it was a sleeper on the street .


----------



## Ringel05

Where are the M2 Brownings?  Where are the wings?


----------



## Mad Scientist

"First Supercharged Dodge EVER!" Wish I had the money for one.

Looks like they're trying to chase down the Saleen Mustangs.

Rode in my Bro's Saleen in Arizona. 6 Speed Auto, 130mph in 5th gear and *still *accelerating! Steering was responsive and it was pretty quiet at those speeds.


----------



## Vigilante

Mad Scientist said:


> "First Supercharged Dodge EVER!" Wish I had the money for one.
> 
> Looks like they're trying to chase down the Saleen Mustangs.
> 
> Rode in my Bro's Saleen in Arizona. 6 Speed Auto, 130mph in 5th gear and *still *accelerating! Steering was responsive and it was pretty quiet at those speeds.



The Mustangs are STILL the ones to beat!

 The H.P. numbers that modified ones produce is unheard of...

 Mark's car made an astounding 1,416.1 RWHP and 1,089.4 RWTQ at nearly the same boost pressure 24.9 psi boost. (2013 Shelby!)

1,416 RWHP and Kenne Bell 4.7


----------



## DGS49

So what does this do for the SRT Viper?  Can they allow it to be inferior to a DODGE?  Will they upgrade the Viper's engine to surpass the Heck-Cat?

I don't care if it has a 27 speed automatic, I'd still prefer a stick.

The most amazing thing about this car is that it will come with a normal factory warranty.


----------



## Vigilante

DGS49 said:


> So what does this do for the SRT Viper? Can they allow it to be inferior to a DODGE? Will they upgrade the Viper's engine to surpass the Heck-Cat?
> 
> I don't care if it has a 27 speed automatic, I'd still prefer a stick.
> 
> The most amazing thing about this car is that it will come with a normal factory warranty.



BTW, it can be had with a 6 speed STICK, if you like going sideways in 4th gear at 100MPH!

 I really want one in this EYE SCORCHING GREEN!





 And a few of the latest reviews.....simply rides better and is faster than the current Viper, and there is NOTHING shabby about the new Viper....in Stryker green!







2015 Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat [w/videos] First Drive - Autoblog

2015 Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat is the supercar of muscle cars! - NY Daily News

2015 Challenger Hellcat: What's it like to drive Dodge's new muscle car? - CSMonitor.com


----------



## rex34

_
The 2014 Corvette Stingray is expected to cost $55,000. The Hennessey modifications will cost an additional $69,500. Hennessey says that it has already taken two orders for its version of the new Stingray. It will also offer less expensive 800 hp, 700 hp, and 600 hp versions using a supercharger._

Hennessey announces 1000 hp 2014 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray - SlashGear


----------



## pismoe

nice , nice , nice but British Racing Green for me !!


----------



## Vigilante

pismoe said:


> nice , nice , nice but British Racing Green for me !!



Now, just a few checks of the OPTION FORM and racing stripes and matching GREEN wheels...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Can I get one in dark blue (or dark green), with regular 18" wheels, flat hood, and "SXT" badging?


----------



## Vigilante

Jarlaxle said:


> Can I get one in dark blue (or dark green), with regular 18" wheels, flat hood, and "SXT" badging?



MONEY can make it look like a taxi, if that's what you want!


----------



## Politico

Unfortunately the days of money creating a true collector car are over.


----------



## Vigilante

Politico said:


> Unfortunately the days of money creating a true collector car are over.



Not Quite....2006 Ford GT.....nice cars bring more than the MSRP!


----------



## Politico

Supercars are not even close to the same market. I am talking about the one being discussed here where the real world people live. Let's say someone gets an SXT today. And they order some combination of options like a V6 with a 3:07 rear. That is not something people normally do on the V6 to begin with. Then they add an automatic. Now they have a car that is only one of 21 out of the 27,000 sold. In the day that would have been considered a rare options car and brought big money. Not anymore. Twenty years from now that will just be a used Dodge.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Vigilante

Politico said:


> Supercars are not even close to the same market. I am talking about the one being discussed here where the real world people live. Let's say someone gets an SXT today. And they order some combination of options like a V6 with a 3:07 rear. That is not something people normally do on the V6 to begin with. Then they add an automatic. Now they have a car that is only one of 21 out of the 27,000 sold. In the day that would have been considered a rare options car and brought big money. Not anymore. Twenty years from now that will just be a used Dodge.



Car of the 50's and 60's, because there basically was no collector market back then, command a premium today even as a Mom and Pop car ordered back then, IF in nice condition. Who would ever think that a station wagon, or a 4 door anything would be looked on as something to keep.... I know I certainly didn't. That '61 409 Impala SS I had was one of about 150 made, but back then, it was just a fast car, that got SLOWER each year as the new models were always faster! What I paid $2400.00 for in 1961 today brings $75K .... hindsight is a wonderful invention!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Politico said:


> Supercars are not even close to the same market. I am talking about the one being discussed here where the real world people live. Let's say someone gets an SXT today. And they order some combination of options like a V6 with a 3:07 rear. That is not something people normally do on the V6 to begin with. Then they add an automatic. Now they have a car that is only one of 21 out of the 27,000 sold. In the day that would have been considered a rare options car and brought big money. Not anymore. Twenty years from now that will just be a used Dodge.



AFAIK, each engine/trans combination has only one gear ratio...options tend to be rather limited, especially on the higher-trim cars.


----------



## Vigilante

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnT7BAtZSU8"]2015 Dodge Challenger Hellcat First Drive Review: The new Muscle Car Standard? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico

Jarlaxle said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supercars are not even close to the same market. I am talking about the one being discussed here where the real world people live. Let's say someone gets an SXT today. And they order some combination of options like a V6 with a 3:07 rear. That is not something people normally do on the V6 to begin with. Then they add an automatic. Now they have a car that is only one of 21 out of the 27,000 sold. In the day that would have been considered a rare options car and brought big money. Not anymore. Twenty years from now that will just be a used Dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, each engine/trans combination has only one gear ratio...options tend to be rather limited, especially on the higher-trim cars.
Click to expand...


Thank you for adding the AFAIK. The option sheets do allow you to order almost anything you want. It just costs a ridiculous amount of money. I used that example because I have a friend with a V6 3:07. He thought getting that combination would make his car go up in value. It hasn't.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Just checked: 3.07 is optional on any V6 Chally, with 2.65 standard.


----------



## Warrior102

No Hurst Ram-Rod?
Crager S/S's?
They need to put a freaking wing on it like the old Daytona's.

Regardless...

That thing is freaking deadly. 

No shit.


----------



## Warrior102

Politico said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supercars are not even close to the same market. I am talking about the one being discussed here where the real world people live. Let's say someone gets an SXT today. And they order some combination of options like a V6 with a 3:07 rear. That is not something people normally do on the V6 to begin with. Then they add an automatic. Now they have a car that is only one of 21 out of the 27,000 sold. In the day that would have been considered a rare options car and brought big money. Not anymore. Twenty years from now that will just be a used Dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, each engine/trans combination has only one gear ratio...options tend to be rather limited, especially on the higher-trim cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for adding the AFAIK. The option sheets do allow you to order almost anything you want. It just costs a ridiculous amount of money. I used that example because I have a friend with a V6 3:07. He thought getting that combination would make his car go up in value. It hasn't.
Click to expand...


anything with an MSRP of 59K is gonna be over 100K out the door....


----------



## Politico

Speaking of Hurst. Why don't they do those special editions anymore? Their idea of a special edition these days is not exclusive anymore.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Warrior102 said:


> No Hurst Ram-Rod?



Dude...Ram Rod was *Oldsmobile!*



> Cragar S/S's?



I'm not sure they could make them fast enough...and I'm not sure the wheels would pass muster for things like TPMS and durability.



> They need to put a freaking wing on it like the old Daytona's.



No. (And note: when new, the Daytonas pretty much bombed...some sat on dealer lots into 1973!)



> Regardless...
> 
> That thing is freaking deadly.
> 
> No shit.



Yep.


----------



## Vigilante

Jay Leno does the new Hellcat... some interior detail!


----------



## ninja007

rex34 said:


> _The 2014 Corvette Stingray is expected to cost $55,000. The Hennessey modifications will cost an additional $69,500. Hennessey says that it has already taken two orders for its version of the new Stingray. It will also offer less expensive 800 hp, 700 hp, and 600 hp versions using a supercharger._
> 
> Hennessey announces 1000 hp 2014 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray - SlashGear


ahhh.. good ol' John H- the crook. Hundreds of stories on that crook. Just search the Viper Club website!


----------

